# Teichplanung geht los!



## Silke (2. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,
nun habe ich endlich mit unserer Planung angefangen. Die äußere Form ist schon so, wie wir uns das vorstellen. Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht. Fragen habe ich nun zu der Technik - an welcher Stelle, welche überhaupt usw.
Es soll ein reiner Pflanzenteich werden, in dem die Kids und der Hund sich im Sommer auch mal abkühlen können (aber kein Schwimmteich in dem Sinne). Also nur mal rein, etwas planschen und wieder raus. Ich denke, daß wir dafür einen Filter brauchen werden. Leider habe ich keinen Schimmer von der Materie. Ebenso ist mind. 1 Skimmer eingeplant. Ich hoffe, auf den Bildern kann man noch was erkennen nach dem verkleinern.


----------



## Frank (2. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

das sieht ja schon ned schlecht aus. Aber du solltest doch noch ein wenig mehr über die Größe schreiben.

Ein Filter ist natürlich immer gut. Da du aber einen reinen Pflanzenteich anlegen möchtest, braucht die Filteranlage wohl nicht soooo riesig ausfallen. Allerdings solltest du dir dann wirklich sicher sein, das nicht nach einiger Zeit doch noch ein paar Fische einziehen sollen, dann kann ein kleinerer Filter schnell an seine Grenzen stossen. (Hab ich mir jedenfalls sagen lassen, da ich selbst noch plane    ) Außerdem musst du dir überlegen, ob du einen 

1. Schwerkraftfilter, d. h. dein Filter ist im Boden eingegraben, wobei die Wasserhöhe im Filter auf dem Niveau mit der Wasseroberfläche des Teiches ist. Das Wasser strömt von "alleine" in den Filter, muss aber dann mit einer Pumpe wieder in Teich zurückbefördert werden,

oder

2. eine gepumpte Version, d. h. der Filter steht oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche und wird von einer (oder mehrerer) Pumpe, die im Teich steht, betrieben. 

Auch kommt es noch auf dein Handwerkliches Geschick an, ob du dir den Filter selbst bauen willst, oder es eher ein fertig gekaufter sein soll. Dazu ist zu sagen, das die meisten gekauften weniger effizient arbeiten und du diese häufiger reinigen musst. Außerdem sind sie wesentlich teurer. 

Soooo, bevor ICH mich hier aber jetzt um Kopf und Kragen rede, die speziellen Filterarten sollten dann doch lieber die User beschreiben, die schon diverse Erfahrungen mit einbringen können. (Vllt. gehöre ich ja in ein bis zwei Jahren auch dazu.    )

Nur eins noch: In deiner oberen Skizze steht "Strand". Wie weit soll denn dieser Strand vom "Land" ins Wasser reichen? Ein Sandstrand könnte leicht, vor allem von Katzen, auch mal als Toilette missbraucht werden.

So, jetzt müssen andere auch noch ran.  8)


----------



## Silke (2. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,
zu der Größe kann ich nur ungefähre Angaben machen. Die größte Länge ist ca. 13 m, die größte Breite ca. 8,50 m. (Er soll aber unter 100 m3 bleiben) Die abgetrennten Bereiche im oberen Bild sollen die verschiedenen Tiefen sein. Wenn Filter, dann käme nur eine selbstgebaute Schwerkraftversion (Patronen) in Frage. Das hab ich mittlerweile ja mitbekommen.
Der Sandstrand war so `ne Idee von mir, aber du hast Recht, das wäre wohl eher was für die Katz. *ggg* So wie das auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, wäre das der Teil, der unter Wasser ist und dann langsam ins Tiefe geht.
Die 3 Kreise oben beim Steg sollen übrigens der Bach werden. Aber nicht langgestreckt, sondern 3 Becken, die ineinander fließen. Die Frage ist, wo kann die Technik hin und wie wird sie angeschlossen? Die Prinzipien hab ich ja verstanden. Ach ja, oben ist WSW und die Hauptwindrichtung ist Westen bzw. Osten. Ich dachte, daß ich den Skimmer unter dem Steg plaziere, weil in der Ecke auch Strom am dichtesten liegt. Dann wäre er aber windtechnisch ungünstig. Vielleicht sollte ich noch einen zweiten Skimmer haben?


----------



## Thorsten (2. Nov. 2005)

Hi Silke,

na da hast Du dir ja was richtiges vorgenommen ... 100m³ WOW!

Nun zum Filter...

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass Du keinen Filter benötigst.

Du solltest allerdings mindestens zwei Skimmer bei der Fläche einplanen.(Schwerkraft)
Diese werden die Oberfläche sauber halten, alles andere an Technik halte ich in einem Naturteich/Schwimmteich (wenn auch bedingt) für überflüssig.

Womit Du wohl Probleme bekommen wirst ist dein Substrat .
Wann immer sich jemand in den Teich "abkühlen" will, wird dieses aufgewirbelt und somit hast Du für ein paar Tage aufgewühltes/unreines Wasser im Teich.(Schwebstoffe)

Ob da eine Filteranlage hilft, bezweifle ich mal ganz stark.... zumal Du dann auch eine Grobschmutzvorabscheidung benötigst (zb.Spaltsieb-Sifi-Vortex). 
Bei solch einen aufgewühlten Teich, werden auch die Reinigungsintervalle vom Filter extrem hoch liegen, also verzichte lieber ganz darauf.


----------



## Silke (2. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,
ja genau, dann werd ich wohl 2 Skimmer brauchen. Sooo viel baden werden wir ganz sicher nicht, denn wir haben`s ja nicht so heiß wie die Bayern *grins*
Ansonsten müssen die Kids eben wieder in ihr Planschbecken.
Was haltet ihr von der Form und den Pflanzterrassen? Kann ich das so lassen?


----------



## Annett (3. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

wenn der Bereich "Sandstrand" ebenfalls eine Pflanzenzone wird (für 60cm gibt es allerdings außer Seerosen und Unterwasserpfl. kaum etwas brauchbares), werden die Pflanzen sicherlich reichen.
Einige hier im Forum stellen ein erhöhtes Pflanzenwachstum vor allem in externen Pflanzenfiltern fest... die Option einen nachträglich an einer bestimmten Stelle zu intergrieren würde ich mir offen lassen. 
Wobei, wenn Du definitiv Fischbesatz und Dauerbaden ausschließen kannst sollte es auch ohne gut funktionieren!

Da Du keine Fische einsetzen möchtest, gleichzeitig auch noch Substrat (an welches hattest Du dabei gedacht?) einbringst denke ich ebenfalls, dass ein biologischer Filter nicht viel bringt. 
Was sollte er auch abbauen?
(In natürlichen Gewässern ist jedes Sandkorn und jedes Blatt unter Wasser Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche.)

Ich weiß ja nicht, inwieweit Eigenbau-Skimmer eine Schmutzabscheidung haben, und wie groß die Partikel sind, die sie zurückhalten... 
Sollten doch noch zu viele Partikel nach einem Skimmer wieder im Teich landen würde ich zumindest über ein Spaltsieb nachdenken! Danach kann dann gleich die Pumpenkammer kommen von der aus es zurück in den Teich geht. (Umwege über Bachlauf natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen)

Soll der Bachlauf 24h am Tag laufen?
Würde ich mir gut überlegen, weil er laut Deiner Skizze in der Sonne liegt, oder täuscht das?! 
Er kann das Wasser sehr aufwärmen und bei "falscher" Bauweise das für Unterwasserpflanzen wichtige CO2 austreiben.
Der einzige Weg für das Wasser zurück in den Teich kann er sehr wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht sein.
Bei Deiner Teichoberfläche wirst Du einiges an Pumpenleistung brauchen um die Oberfläche sauber zu bekommen.

Die Skimmern selbst würde ich so anschließen, dass sie nur bei Bedarf (verschmutzte Oberfläche, erstes Laub im Herbst usw.) laufen. Oder habt Ihr andauernd Staub? Das wäre dann etwas anderes.... 
Ansonsten würde ich sie evtl. auch noch einzeln anschließen, sodass entweder der eine oder der andere (vielleicht auch mal beide gleichzeitig, wenn es besonders schnell gehen soll oder viel auf der Oberfläche schwimmt) laufen können.
Meist wird ja einer der Skimmer gerade dort stehen, wo es nicht viel zu tun gibt, da der Wind alles von ihm weg treibt...
Aufstellen/Einbauen würde ich die Skimmer dort, wo die meiste Zeit des Jahres der Wind den Schmutz hin treibt. (Bei Dir also jeweils einmal östlich und einmal westlich.) 
Man sollte die Reichweite entgegen der Windrichtung nicht überschätzen, denn sie liegt je nach Windstärke nur noch bei wenigen cm!

Wir haben direkt hinter dem Garten einen staubigen Feldweg... deshalb läuft der Skimmer auch 24h am Tag. 
Die Reichweite bei ungünstigen __ Winden ist bescheiden!
Die ersten Wochen war der Teich ohne, und sah nicht besonders toll aus...


Ich hoffe, Du bist aus meinem Getippsel etwas schlauer geworden


----------



## Thorsten (4. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

dein Teichprofil gefällt mir recht gut.  

Aber wie Annett schon schrieb, würde ich auch einen kleinen Pflanzfilter mit einplanen, 
durch diesen kannst Du dann deine beiden Skimmer zurück in den Teich leiten.

Den Bachlauf würde ich so gestalten, dass dieser nicht immer laufen muss dh. verschiedene Staustúfen einbauen,
wo das Wasser stehen bleibt und die vorhandenen Pflanzen ? so mit Wasser versorgt sind. 

*Was meinen die anderen dazu*...oder seit Ihr schon im Winterschlaf?


----------



## Silke (7. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,
die anderen scheinen schon imWinterschlaf zu sein...  
Naja, also nun zu den Fragen: ich nehme höchstwahrscheinlich 900er Vlies und 1,0 mm PVC-Folie. Als Substrat dachte ich an ganz normalen gewaschenen Sand bis 2 mm. Nun zum Skimmer. Alle Modelle, die ich so gefunden habe sind viel zu klein für meinen Teich. Ich will ja nicht 3x am Tag den Korb ausleeren. Im Moment beschäftige ich mich gerade mit Jürgens Skimmer-Eigenbau. Bin aber noch nicht schlau draus geworden mit der Klappe usw.    Wäre es sinnvoll, das Wasser des einen Skimmers in den Bach zu leiten? Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, den Bach als Pflanzenfilter anzulegen. Müsste der dann Tag und Nacht laufen? Der zweiten Skimmer soll nur stundenweise bei Bedarf angeschaltet werden. Habt ihr schon mal von Schwimmskimmern gehört? Taugen die was? Menno, blöde Technik...


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

die wachen schon wieder auf ;-)
Hast Du schon mal hier reingeschaut?
Da sind auch zwei Eigenbauskimmer dabei!
Das Wasser kannst Du ruhig auch durch den Bachlauf laufen lassen.
Nur wird dann eine richtige Vorabscheidung kaum zu integrieren sein... muß eben die Abscheidung im Skimmerkasten größtmögliches leisten.

Ein Bachlauf, der als Pflanzenfilter angelegt wird, sollte über Staustufen verfügen, damit die Pflanzen nicht gleich auf dem Trockenen sitzen, wenn mal die Pumpe außer Betrieb ist (z.B. beim Baden.. sind immerhin 220V!).
Dann muß er auch generell nicht 24h am Tag durchlaufen.

Das Substrat ist gut gewählt.
Wenn Du an den Stellen, wo definitiv gleich zu Anfang Pflanzen hin kommen auch noch etwas Lehm beimischst, funktioniert das ganz bestimmt.


----------



## StefanS (10. Nov. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

einen Pflanzenfilter für einen reinen Pflanzenteich halte ich für unnötig aufwändig. So etwas käme für mich nur aus gestalterischen/optischen Gründen in Betracht. Allerdings würde ich ausgedehnte Pflanzebenen einplanen, die für Planscher/Hunde Tabu sind. 

Auch würde ich  - wenn der Teich wirklich nicht nur ausserordentlich selten zur Abkühlung dienen soll - einen grösseren Bereich mit offener Wasserfläche und ohne Substrat einplanen - die "Planschzone". Dann wird das Wasser beim Badespass nicht getrübt.

Zwei ordentlich grosse Skimmer (evt. solider Eigenbau) in Hauptwindrichtung gelegen sind aus meiner Sicht für einen solchen Teich das Minimum. Man muss allerdings dafür sorgen, dass die Filterkörbe regelmässig gereinigt werden, denn sonst bringen die Skimmer wenig. Eventuell empfiehlt sich Schwerkraftprinzip mit Spaltsieb.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Silke (10. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,
nun hab ich mich schon durch diverse Beiträge über Skimmer gekämpft. Aber was ich noch immer nicht kapiert habe: wie funktioniert denn das mit der Schwerkraft bzw. wo ist der Unterschied zur gepumpten Version? Über technische Zeichnungen wäre ich glücklich. Daraus sehe ich mehr als aus umständlichen Beschreibungen. Funktioniert ein Schwerkraft-Skimmer überhaupt in Zusammenhang mit einem Bachlauf? (Höhenunterschied).
Ich gedachte den einen Skimmer unter dem Steg zu plazieren, den anderen gegenüber in dem 50 cm-tief-Bereich. Kann ich den Skimmer auch am Steg anhängen? (ich glaube Karsten hat sowas, weiß aber nicht, wie es funzt, wenn der Wasserstand schwankt.) Den Skimmer-Eigenbau werde ich wohl wie Jürgen machen, aber wie geht es mit den Anschlüssen weiter. Auch hab ich nicht gesehen, wo Jürgen seinen Korb o.ä. hat *grübel* bzw. wo sein Dreck landet.
Wieviel m3 sollte der Skimmer denn so schaffen wegen der Pumpen-Berechnung?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Annett (11. Nov. 2005)

Moin Silke,

zu Deiner ersten Frage habe ich mich mal eben kurz hingesetzt und etwas skizziert.
 ich hoffe man kann was erkennen...
Natürlich gehört noch eine Aufhängung usw. zum Skimmer... ist hier aber erstmal ohne Bedeutung.


Bei Schwerkraft kommt die Pumpe NACH Spaltsieb/Filter oder was auch immer.
Bei der gepumpten Version kommt die Pumpe VOR Filter/Spaltsieb... 

Die Leitung von der Pumpe weg kann man ja (fast) überall hin führen wo man will...
Mit beiden Varianten kommt man mit dem Wasser bis zum Bachlaufbeginn.
(die entsprechende Pumpe natürlich vorausgesetzt)
Bei der gepumpten muß das Spaltsieb/Filter so stehen das der Auslauf auf Höhe der Bachlaufquelle ist. (läßt sich natürlich schlechter verstecken als ein Schwerkraft betriebener Filter/Sieb, der ja ebenerdig eingegraben wird)

Zu den anderen Fragen müssen sich wohl die Erbauer selbst äußern.
Auch die zu pumpende Wassermenge kann ich nicht nennen...
Bei mir hängt eine 10.000l Pumpe (gedrosselt) am O..e Standskimmer.
Sie muß auch noch ca. 60cm Höhenunterschied überwinden.
Wenn man auf die volle Menge geht hat der Skimmer schon ganz ordentlich Zug, aber ob das für Deine Teichgröße ausreicht kann ich leider nicht so recht beurteilen.
Die O..e-Teile sind ja auch winzig gegen Selbstbauskimmer wie bei karsten.


----------



## Silke (11. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,
danke Annett für deine Bemühungen. Nun hab ich es endlich kapiert. Hatte wohl ein Brett vor dem Kopf.  ](*,) 
In diesem Fall kommt für mich die Schwerkraftversion in Frage. Die Pumpe soll außerhalb des Teiches bleiben und von dort den Bachlauf speisen.
Mann ist das kompliziert. Aber bis zum Frühjahr ist ja noch Zeit


----------



## Annett (23. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

was mir gerade noch zu Deiner Planung einfällt:
Du solltest vorher schon wissen, wie Du die Übergänge zwischen Ufer mit Uferwall + Ufergraben und ohne anlegen willst.
Normalerweise müßte dann alles auf Höhe des Uferwall enden! Wird dann halt evtl. mit der Saugsperre etwas schwieriger.
Oder Du ziehst den Ufergraben und -wall ganz schmal mit drum herum?! Dann ist das Problem Geschichte.


----------



## Silke (23. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Anett,
das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber so richtig ist mir noch keine Lösung eingefallen. Ganz rum wollte ich eigentlich nicht... Kann ich die Folie nicht bis nach außen ziehen? Ich muß doch nur darauf achten, daß zwischen Ufergraben und Teich kein Durchgang entsteht, oder? Wird bestimmt ordentlich Falten geben...


----------



## Kurt (23. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

ganz schön, die Draufsicht Deiner Entwürfe, nur - fast noch wichtiger sind entsprechende Querschnittzeichnungen.  Erst diese ergeben ein Gesamtbild, vor allem um Übergänge zwischen den einzelnen Tiefenzonen darzustellen.  Da fallen dann gleich Schwachpunkte auf wie z.B. zu steile Hänge, fehlende Pflanzonen für Unterwasserpflanzen usw.
Zum  'Erlernen' der wichtigsten Zusammenhänge rund ums Teichbiotop empfehle ich Dir, übern Winter das Buch von Dobler/Fleischer  "Der Schwimmteich im Garten" zu lesen.
Dieses und noch mehr Wissen sollte sich jeder Eigner vor dem Bau eines Teiches dieser Größenordnung aneignen - Eigenbauer ganz besonders!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.: Und das mit dem 'wenig Baden' kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - bei uns ists ja oft auch nicht allzu warm - trotzdem haben wir eine verlängerte Badesaison (gegenüber dem Bodensee).


----------



## Silke (25. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,
die Querschnitte hab ich auch schon, muß ich nur mal einscannen.
Die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen glaub ich in 40 cm Tiefe. Mal sehen, vielleicht erweitere ich diese Bereiche noch. In 1,50 m wird wohl nicht mehr viel wachsen, oder?
Dieses Buch hab ich mir gerade bei amazon gekauft, aber noch keine Zeit zum reingucken gehabt. Kommt aber bald - bin nämlich sehr wissbegierig. Mit dem Baden, das werden wir sehen. Eigentlich baden nur die Kinder gern...

Heute hat es hier geschneit und alles sieht toll weiß aus.


----------



## Thorsten (14. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Silke,

wie weit bist Du mit deiner Planung...hat sich schon was neues ergeben?


----------



## Silke (15. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
im Moment hab ich dafür gar keine Zeit. Die Arbeit ruft und alle Leute meinen, sie müssen noch unbedingt die Eigenheimzulage beantragen. Darum sitz ich nur am PC und schufte  
Dazu noch die Weihnachtsvorbereitung, Weihnachtsfeiern hier und da usw. -mas: 
Im Januar werd ich mich nochmal ransetzen...
und dann hört ihr weiteres.


----------



## Thorsten (15. Dez. 2005)

Hi Silke,

na, mach dir mal kein Stress   

Frohes Schaffen dann noch...................  8)


----------



## Silke (6. Jan. 2006)

Hallo,
nun war gestern bei uns der Baggerfahrer, der im Ferbruar/März die Grube ausheben soll. Alles sei kein Problem und er würde das schon hinkriegen.
Jetzt suche ich im Internet nach der besten/günstigsten Folie. Ich hab zwar schon die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber so wirklich hab ich nicht rausgefunden, welche Kombination besser ist: dünne Folie + dickes Vlies oder dickere Folie + dünneres Vlies. Für mich bedeutet das nun die Frage zwischen 1,2 mm PVC + 900er Vlies oder 1,5 mm PVC + 500er Vlies. Oder reicht vielleicht auch 1,2 mm PVC + 500er Vlies? (Billiger wäre das... :? )
In der Galerie hab ich auch noch die Querschnitte drin...


----------



## Thorsten (7. Jan. 2006)

Moin Silke,

meiner Meinung nach reicht eine1,2 mm Folie + 500er Vlies.

Allerdings würde ich keine PVC Folie wählen. EPDM ist wohl die bessere Wahl, diese lässt sich leichter Verarbeiten. 
Firestone soll sehr gute Folien herstellen, ob es die aber in 1,2mm gibt weiss ich nicht genau ... ich glaube 1,14mm und 1,50mm sind die gängigen stärken.

Eine wirklich günstige Quelle für Folien kenne ich nicht, aber vieleicht setzt Du dich mal per PM mit Olaf in Verbindung oder schaust mal bei uns in der Linkliste nach.......


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

ich würde mir auch darüber Gedanken machen, wie gut sich die geplante Folie reparieren/verlängern läßt!
Bei PVC-Folien geht das relativ einfach; EPDM geht meines Wissens nach auch zu reparieren, ob allerdings genauso "einfach" weiß ich nicht.
Wie schnell will man noch an irgendeiner Stelle eine Kleinigkeit verändern und dann kann man es wegen der falschen Folie nicht. 
Wäre doch jammerschade, oder?

Wir haben bei uns, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 1mm starke PVC-Folie verbaut. Auf der Länge von 8m haben wir sie selbst in L-Form zusammen geklebt. 
Diese Stelle scheint bis heute dicht zu sein und bleibt es auch hoffentlich noch sehr lange...
Ein Vlies haben wir nicht verbaut, allerdings wurde die Grube sehr gründlich nach Steinen durchforstet und anschließend einige heikle Stellen mit Kabelsand abgedeckt.
Wenn die Sonne ein wenig bei der Folienverlegung scheint, dann schmiegt sich auch PVC-Folie schön ins Teichloch!

@Silke
Die Folien- und Vliesdicke ist so eine Sache. 
Durch eine dicke Lage Sand unter der Folie kann man evtl. ein etwas dünneres Vlies verwenden. Allerdings sollte der Sand dann auch noch an seinem Platz liegen wenn die Folie darüber liegt.
Das Vlies schützt die Folie nur von der einen Seite wo es liegt...
Liegt es außen, dann schützt es die Folie vor Schäden durch Wurzeln, spitze Steine usw.
Von Innen hast Du so aber noch keinen Schutz realisiert! 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Deine Kids und deren Freunde so spielen und sich im Wasser bewegen, aber mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (den sie hoffentlich niemals wirklich erwischen) habt Ihr ganz schnell viel Ärger am Hals. 
Man kann nun mal nicht überall gleichzeitig sein. 
Sollte die Einbringung eines Vlieses auch von Innen in Frage kommen, sollte man wiederum bedenken, daß der Boden dann nicht mehr mit einem Sauger vom Mulm befreit werden kann.

Ich weiß, das ist alles nicht ganz einfach zu entscheiden ;-)


----------



## Silke (7. Jan. 2006)

Hallo,
tja, es ist eben nicht so easy... :? 
Die PVC in 1,5 mm ist im März bestimmt sehr steif oder wir müssen einen sehr sonnigen Tag abwarten. In dem Bereich wo gebadet bzw. eingestiegen werden soll, wollte ich sowieso noch Vlies oben drauf legen, auch wegen unserem Hund. (Der willbestimmt auch mal rein.) Ich hab immer so die Vorstellung von den Mecklenburger Seen. Die haben oft so ein schön sandiges Ufer, auch ohne Mulmabsaugung. Vielleicht krieg ich das ja so ähnlich hin. In meinem Mini-Teich funktioniert es ja auch - der Boden ist schön sandig ohne absaugen.
Für EPDM müsste ich nochmal googeln...
Das WE ist ja noch lang


----------



## Silke (23. Jan. 2006)

Hallo,
inzwischen sind wieder ein paar Tage Grübelei vergangen. Ich hab mich nun für EPDM entschieden. Jetzt geht es an den Technik-Kram. Ich möchte gern so einen Kasten-Skimmer bauen wie Jürgen, aber woher kriegt man die 8mm dicken PVC-Platten?
So wie ich es verstanden habe, wäre es besser, anschließend an den Skimmer ein Bogensieb einzuplanen. Wie kann man das denn realisieren oder brauche ich dafür einen extra Kasten? Am besten wäre es doch, wenn direkt im Skimmer das Bogensieb sitzt, oder?
Auch bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, welche Pumpe ich nehmen soll. Da wird geschrieben, daß die Bachlaufbreite von Bedeutung ist, aber wo wird die gemessen? Am Boden oder im Mittel? Auch ist der Bachquerschnitt ja später nicht überall gleich *grübel* Schlauchlänge von der Pumpe zum Bachanfang wären ca. 4 m und die Höhe ca. 1m. Der Bach soll am Boden ca. 50 cm breit sein (max.)
Auch weiß ich nicht, welche Schlauchdicken sinnvoll sind vom Skimmer/Bogensieb zur Pumpe und von der Pumpe zum Bach. Finde ich das irgendwo? Hab schon überall gesucht...


----------



## Thorsten (27. Jan. 2006)

Moin Silke,

will wieder keiner Antworten ?  :? 

Zu deinen PVC Platten...schau mal hier:

http://www.hiri.de/produkte/materialien.php

Oder im Branchenbuch>Kunstoffe-Herstellung/Kunstoffe-Produktion.

Aber warum möchtest Du PVC Platten nehmen? 
Baue doch wie Karsten (Eigenbau Technik-Skimmer)   

Zu den Pumpen, werde ich mich heute Abend nochmal melden...oder vieleicht jemand anders?????


----------



## Dodi (27. Jan. 2006)

Hallo, Silke!

Also, wenn ich das mal mit unserer Anlage vergleiche:

Bei uns gelangt das Wasser mit Schwerkraft vom Bodenlauf und Skimmer in je eine Tonne. Von da aus wird dann gepumpt:
1 x Pumpe 10.000 l, 1 x 15.000 l
Diese beiden Pumpen befördern das Wasser gut 1,00 m hoch in den Filter, vom Filter gelangt das Wasser mit 10er Rohren (KG-Rohre, Baumarkt) in einer Länge von ca. 9 m in den Bachlauf. Der Bachlauf ergießt sich dann in einem Wasserfall in einen weiteren Bachlauf hin zur Pflanzenzone im Teich.
Die gesamte Strecke von der Pumpe bis zum Teicheinlauf ist bestimmt 15 m.

Ich sende mal 2 Fotos mit, da kannst Du sehen, was für eine Kraft dahinter steckt bzw. wieviel Wasser befördert wird, wenn beide Pumpen mit voller Kraft laufen (das 1. ist ein altes Foto, da war der Bachlauf und das Rohr noch nicht verkleidet und der Bachlauf noch nicht bepflanzt).
Du kannst es hier aber am besten sehen. Wie breit der Bachlauf ist, kannst Du auf dem 2. Foto erkennen, da haben wir eine Brücke hinstellen müssen.

Bei uns besteht zudem noch die Möglichkeit, über einen unterirdischen Abzweig einen Teil oder das gesamte gefilterte Wasser in die Flachzone des Teiches zu befördern. - Meistens kombinieren wir die beiden Möglichkeiten, da über den gewaltigen Wasserfall auch viel Wasser verdunstet! - Aber schön ist das schon...

Ich könnte mir denken, dass Du mit einer 15.000 l Pumpe bestens beraten wärst.

Aber bestimmt ist hier noch jemand im Forum, der Dir eher einen fachlichen Rat geben kann.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Silke, 

wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, weißt Du nicht welche Pumpe/Leistung für ein Skimmer notwendig ist ?

Raten würde ich dir eine Pumpe mit mind. 8000-10000 l die Stunde, bei einer geringeren Leistung wird dein Skimmer nicht viel Schmutz von der Wasseroberfläche _absaugen_ können.

Der Schlauchdurchmeser sollte min. 40mm haben. 

Du kannst aber auch ein 50er HT Rohr verwenden, dadurch hast Du weniger Reibungsverluste, als bei einem Schlauch/Spiralschlauch.  

Anbei mal ein Link zu Oase, dort ist zb. die Aquamax 8000 mit Kennline eingetragen .... LINK


----------



## Silke (7. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,
nun kommen mal wieder ein paar neue Fragen:
1. kann ich an eine Pumpe auch meine beiden Skimmer anschließen, oder sind die Wege zu lang? Dann wäre die Amax8000 wahrscheinlich zu klein. Ist eine größere Pumpe platzsparender und günstiger als 2 kleine? (dachte ich so)
2. Der Teich wird ja ca. Mitte März gebuddelt, Folie + Wasser + Sand rein. Pflanzen gibt es aber erst im Mai/Juni. Kann das Wasser vorher kippen oder macht das nix aus?


----------



## Frank (7. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Silke,

Eine größere Pumpe ist auf jedenfall platzsparender und günstiger als zwei, aber wenn du z. B. einen Bauchlauf planst, 
und diesen im Winter abstellen willst, lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach schon zwei Pumpen. 
Eine kannst du dann ausschalten und so wird Strom gespart. 
Ansonsten könntest du mit nur einer Pumpe nur den Wasserzufluss zum Bachlauf mittels Schieber oder Kugelhahn zwar abschotten, die Pumpe läuft aber mit voller Leistung weiter. 
Ich werde mir wohl zwei Pumpen zulegen. Es sei denn, ich werde hier noch vom Gegenteil überzeugt.

Warum willst du deine Pflanzen denn so spät einsetzen?


----------



## Silke (8. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,
im Winter bräuchte ich die Pumpe nicht, denn da laufen die Skimmer ja auch nicht. 
Die Pflanzen will ich nicht so spät einsetzen, aber ich glaube viel vor Mai werden die seriösen Händler auch nicht liefern, höchstens die Frühstarter wie __ Sumpfdotterblume usw. Die gezüchteten Pflanzen aus dem Gartencenter kommen mir nicht in den Teich. Damit hatte ich bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Ich werde mich mal umhören, wann die Saison so beginnt.
Demnächst muß ich auch los, um mir die Teile für den Skimmer zu besorgen. März kommt schneller als man denkt. :twisted:


----------



## Silke (15. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,
nun wird es langsam Ernst. Bald muß ich die Folie bestellen.
Da ich ja mit Schwerkraft arbeiten will, muß ich ja durch die Folie durch. In welcher Höhe/Wassertiefe ist das am besten? Und welche Teile benötige ich? Der Skimmer wird an ein 100er Rohr angeschlossen. Reichen die normalen Teile vom Baumarkt oder taugen die nix?
Sagt mir mal bitte eure Meinung.


----------



## Frank (15. Feb. 2006)

Hi Silke,

welche "normalen" Teile meinst du denn? Falls es sich um KG - Rohr handelt, jepp, das ist vollkommen ausreichend. 
Bei HT - Rohr allerdings ist vorsicht geboten, da es nicht frostsicher ist. 
Ich werde für meine Filtereinspeisung z. B. vom Bodenablauf zum Filter ein 110 KG - Rohr verwenden, das gleiche wird beim Skimmer erfolgen. 
Und die Höhe des Ablaufs ... , naja wie der Name Bodenablauf schon sagt. Du willst ja schließlich den Bodenschlamm wegbekommen. 

*So, jetzt können aber wirklich mal ein paar mehr Leutz antworten, die ihren Teich schon ein bisschen länger am "laufen" haben. 
Ihr habt doch auch mal klein angefangen. Gebt doch bitte mal eure Erfahrungen an die weiter, die noch etwas lernen möchten!*


----------



## Dodi (15. Feb. 2006)

Hallo, Silke!

Schade, daß hier sowenig Leute - die mehr Ahnung haben als ich - antworten!   

Wegen des Skimmers u. Bodenlaufs schau doch mal hier, da hab ich bereits gepostet:

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?p=14518#14518

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic612.html

Das ist auch mit KG-Rohren aus dem Baumarkt gemacht!

Doch Vorsicht: Der Aufsatz für den Skimmer "hakelt" etwas auf dem Baumarkt-Rohr. Da gibt es etwas besseres, was wir dieses Jahr einbauen werden - dazu kann Dir Olaf sicher etwas sagen - ich weiß nämlich nicht, was genau für ein Rohr da verwendet werden soll, das soll Olaf uns noch sagen bzw. besorgen.


----------



## Silke (15. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,
ja ich dachte an KG-Rohr. Das werde ich dann verwenden. Und der Skimmer wird ja ein Kastenskimmer so wie der von karsten.


----------

